# bladder control issues



## ancbuck (Dec 26, 2013)

my six month old blue seems to be unable to hold his urine. he actually leaks. when it happens, he jumps back and looks down in surprise. we've been to the vet, and have done a ten day course of antibiotics. We only have one day off meds left, and I'm not seeing improvement. has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol yeah I think my boy had a UTI. Go get him some cranberry juice REAL cranberry juice not from concentrate.

My vet didn't believe me but the cranberry helped. Or maybe it wasn't a UTI but whatever it was he grew out of it. All in all, it can't hurt to try the cranberry juice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You got antibiotics. Did the do a urinary analysis to see?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Usually its seen in females, especially spayed females. Youre sure its not marking but actually urine?

How about this? Urinary Incontinence | ASPCA


----------



## ancbuck (Dec 26, 2013)

the vet couldn't get a urine sample to test. she gave him a broad spectrum antibiotic, and I'm supposed to take in a sample after the meds are gone.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That's always fun! Boys are way easier than girls at least. Get a bowl or Tupperware an just sneak up from behind and reach around. I felt like a weirdo trying to get a urine sample lol

Did you see the link? Sometimes it's jut the way it is.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

DieselsMommie said:


> Lol yeah I think my boy had a UTI. Go get him some cranberry juice REAL cranberry juice not from concentrate.
> 
> My vet didn't believe me but the cranberry helped. Or maybe it wasn't a UTI but whatever it was he grew out of it. All in all, it can't hurt to try the cranberry juice
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


you can also try cranberry extract in pill form. no sugar.
i get mine from costco and just drop one in his food bowl during feedings. he doesn't even notice.


----------



## brianhooper (Mar 13, 2016)

*Bladder Control Ebook*

Unsure about precisely what you are searching for, before acquiring any medicine or herbs you need to consult with a physician. To find out more or to educate yourself you can go through some very nice sites like Healthfinder.gov etc ... also you can get a free ebook on bladder control here Bladder Control Medication - Bladder Control Products


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

brianhooper said:


> Unsure about precisely what you are searching for


Unsure why you would join a forum and your first post is to address a health issue from almost THREE years ago.

Joe


----------

